# Como diseñar cajones para car audio



## Jose Bladimir Navarro (Ago 14, 2008)

Hola a toda la comunidad.

Acudo a ustedes con el fin de solicitar una ayudita.

La pregunta es la siguiente:  Es posible diseñar cajones para car audio bien sean porteados o reflex que nos reproduscan desde bajas frecuencias hasta altas?.

mi pregunta se basa en el hecho de ver que la mayoria de los dieños no nos reproducen todas las frecuencias, es decir que algunas canciones se escuchan bien y otras no.

Muchas gracias.

El Propio BLACHO.


----------



## German Volpe (Oct 20, 2008)

hola respecto a tu pregunta eso depende del corte de frecuencia del parlante y la caja que tenga ya sea sellada bass reflex o pasabanda , porque cada una de ellas llega hasta determinada frecuencia. si queres que reproduzca todas las frecuencias tenes que optar por un rango extendido pero nose si se venden mucho en car audio.
espero que te sirva mi respuesta.


----------

